# Motor City Haunt Club Haunted Garage Sale this coming weekend!!



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello everybody! Just wanted to let all of you know that the motor city haunt club is having our 3rd annual haunted garage sale! This will be taking place at Gibralter Trade center at mt. clemens MI. We have open spots! If you would like a spot to sell, please message me! It is free to sell! Just bring your own table and anything you would like to sell! Hope to see you all there! -Jon


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh MAAAAN. I've got several friends in Royal Oak. I wish I had been up there visiting this weekend.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ill be there buddy!!!!!!!!!!! Got some stuff to sell too!! I got some great deals last year and I cant wait for this year!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

evilme! get your freinds to come out this weekend!!! It should be a good time!


----------

